# Mk2 Jetta Brake Conversion



## mk2JeTTaVrSiCc (Jun 22, 2006)

im getting prepared for yet another project to tackle....vr6 big brakes on a mk2...ive seen thread about the conversion done successfully but done done with either a3/rado parts.....will b3 passat vr6 rotors hook up to the wheel hubs of a mk2 jetta with rear drum brakes?? ive tried to search for a similar thread but ive come up empty....im stuck with the b3 vr brakes since it came off a donor car from my mk2 vr swap...i understand that maybe some custom fabrication may be involved but im willing to go the long mile...what parts am i going to need from the passat? if there is some sort of a diy out there for this job...please send me a link...thanks in advance...


----------



## mk2JeTTaVrSiCc (Jun 22, 2006)

anyone


----------



## mk2JeTTaVrSiCc (Jun 22, 2006)

no one has any input to help out a fellow dubber in serious need of help?????


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (mk2JeTTaVrSiCc)*

I don't know the answer for sure, but see if the Passat stub axles bolt onto your trailing arm. If they do, you should be in good shape, cause then the calipers and wheel bearings/discs and everything all ride on that stub axle.


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (Mr Black)*

This thread seems to say yes
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2508203
However you have VR brakes which were 5-lug....not sure if this makes a difference or not. My guess is no, the stub axle should be the same no matter what.


----------



## mk2JeTTaVrSiCc (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Black)*

but the guy in that thread didnt mention if he was talking about vr6 passat brakes....i assume hes talking about a 16v passat with 4bolt...but so far from what ive been reading, my vr passat rotors will work...all that i need are some mk3 jetta spindles to hook everything up to...is that right or is there more to it than that?


----------



## mk2JeTTaVrSiCc (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (mk2JeTTaVrSiCc)*

anybody?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (mk2JeTTaVrSiCc)*

you only have the brakes? calipers/carriers/rotors/pads?
if so, yes, b3 passat vr brakes = mk3 jetta vr brakes = 5-lug = will not bolt to your mk2 hubs


----------



## mk2JeTTaVrSiCc (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (elRey)*

i have the whole passat to yank the pieces off of...what parts do i need to make it work? i plan to swap to the vr struts/shocks and springs (if that helps







)


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (mk2JeTTaVrSiCc)*

take this with a grain of salt. This is what I've read:
b3 passat vr = mk3 vr EXCEPT that the lower control arm and axels are longer on the passat.
So, to get the brakes you want you need:
From the passat:
- all brake hardware
- spindles/knuckles and hubs
- ball joints
Now, if you don't mind the wider track, go ahead and use the passat's:
- lower control arms
- axels
OR source those two from a mk3 vr
I'm unclear about the sway... i.e. is the passat vr sway = mk3 sway.
If not, use the sway from whatever car you source the LCAs from.
Again, that's just what I've read (planning the same thing







)
Rey


----------



## mk2JeTTaVrSiCc (Jun 22, 2006)

yeah i want it wide but im just unsure how wide it would look...might mean a lot of cutting under the fenders...i appreciate the help rey btw passat vr sway = mk3 sway?? nope...found that out via my homies a3 jetta vr
chris


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (mk2JeTTaVrSiCc)*

I forgot to mention tie-rods. If you are going to use wider LCAs and axles, you'll also need the wider tie-rods.
Again, source the tie-rods from same car you source LCAs and axles from.


----------



## mk2JeTTaVrSiCc (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (elRey)*

will do thanks


----------



## Leo-gti16v (May 25, 2006)

*Re: (elRey)*

You wil need the "lower control ams" and the The outer C.V. joints of an MK3 VR6.
I know because I did the conversion on my MK2 golf gti16v.
Check my website at http://www.golfgti16v.net. It is in Dutch but if you have questions just ask.
Leo


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (Leo-gti16v)*

I assume when one uses an axle, they'll also use the CVs connected to them.
Great write BTW !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by elRey at 12:50 PM 7-28-2006_


----------



## Leo-gti16v (May 25, 2006)

*Re: (elRey)*

Whell that`s not true. use the axles from the MK2 and mate them with the VR6 C.V. joints.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (Leo-gti16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Leo-gti16v* »_Whell that`s not true. use the axles from the MK2 and mate them with the VR6 C.V. joints.

Ah, so MK3 VR lower control arms are the same length as MK2 control arms?


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (elRey)*

Yes, unless they are the PLus axle LCA's from a later VR6 car. The Corrado VR6 always came with the plus axle, and later on the Mk3 VR6 cars did too. No idea what year they switched....I've been trying to find this out for years with no luck


----------



## Leo-gti16v (May 25, 2006)

I don`t know if I have the control arm`s of the plus axle.
All I know is that I din`t swap the control arms at first. This made my inner CV joint on the drivers side collaps. Then I mounted the VR6 control arms and din`t have any problems for over 6 months.


----------



## Leo-gti16v (May 25, 2006)

*Re: (elRey)*

Not mine are not the same size. The CV joint compensates for that.


----------

